# Home made rat treats that last!



## Muppet (Sep 3, 2011)

So, my local [email protected] have rattie advent Calendars. I took a look at the ingredients and i dont like them, Too much sugar, not what i want them eating :/

So really i would like to know if there is anything i could make to fill a mold that would last the 24 days that is both healthy and tasty?  
Thanks in advance!


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

One thing that might work is oatmeal cubes: take one part oatmeal to two parts milk (can use water, but these are treats, right?), heat the milk till it scalds (not quite boiling) and add oatmeal, simmer for about 25 mins. Should be quite thick, not as loose as you probably make your breakfast oatmeal. Spoon into an appropriate-sized plastic container, close, and allow to cool. After it's cooled a bit, put it in the fridge. As the oatmeal chills, it will firm up into a block. Cut into 24 pieces per rat. When ready to serve, you can microwave the blocks for a few seconds to take the chill off.

I make oatmeal this way for myself, and it makes a tasty snack, or even lunch. I like to cook it with quite a bit of cinnamon, but am not sure if ratties would like that or not.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 3, 2011)

Im not sure, because its a fresh food.. It wont be refrigerated it will be on the wall, so i dont know if it will last the 24 days :/


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

On Gm yesterday someone asked a similar question and there was a recipe for homemade yogies (you know those yoghurt things they have in America) that was just yoghurt and melted peanut butter mixed together and frozen. I'll post the exact recipe and the thanks (think it was smesyna that posted it) later since I'm on my phone but it's something to think about! I'm gonna make some for my girls for Christmas!


----------



## LilysMom (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh I would love to know how to make yogies!


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.ratchatter.com/forum/index.php?topic=2402.0;topicseen
I have't tried it, but it looks okay. I'll probably test it out later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Here we are:
1-32oz. container of vanilla yogurt
1 cup peanut butter
Melt peanut butter, mix in yoghurt, pour into cupcake papers (or ice cube tray, something that makes small portions) and freeze.

Quite simple but it's supposed to be good. I'm gonna try it this weekend


----------



## glider11 (Sep 7, 2011)

I tried out the recipe Wednesday night. It was super easy and worked great!
I only used 1/4 of the recipe though and it made a ton of yogies!
I would say that overall it's a good, easy, fairly healthy recipe, the only downside being that if it's not in the freezer it starts to melt, so I'm keeping mine frozen!
I would definitley recommend this recipe though!


----------

